

Show HN: Glancee, a mobile app to meet people with common friends and interests - andreavaccari
http://glancee.com

======
andreavaccari
Hey all,

We're a small group of hackers from Italy, Canada, and Ukraine. We just moved
to San Francisco to launch our startup Glancee.

Glancee is a mobile app that makes it fun and safe to meet people with common
friends and similar interests that are near you.

We'd love for you to try it and let us know what you think. Thanks!

Note: we ask you to signup with facebook. We need this to make sure your
account is authentic and to populate your interests.

------
rvanniekerk
Met these guys at a Hack and Tell a few nights ago. They seem super passionate
about their product and I wish them all the best in their ventures.

------
dialtone
This is great. I organized EuroPython 2011 and I wish I had something like
this to help the attendees to find each other more efficiently.

